# What color am I/could I be? ;-)



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My guess is that she is either a silver or is flaxen 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

i want to say a dark palomino.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Silver will only show up on a black based horse.

I'd say you horse is chestnut with the flaxen gene. The flaxen gene can actually cause silvery hairs to come in in the mane/tail. This is caused by a sooty gene being added to flaxen.

My mare is the same way. Sorrel, bring blonde mane, and then her tail is sorrel w/ lots of silver and black hairs in it.

You have a beautiful horse by the way.


----------



## LucyInDeSkyWiDiamons (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi TurnNBurn - I have had a couple of people guess that, but one judge/breeder who thought she might be looked at her tail in the daylight and said her tail was too dark for a dark palomino.....?

So....back to square one? ;-)


----------



## LucyInDeSkyWiDiamons (Feb 9, 2012)

@ CLaPorte - do you think maybe she could be a silver bay? ;-) Or a silver buckskin? ;-)

Thanks, by the way - I love her - she is my pride and joy, whatever color she is ;-)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Personally, no. But the only way to know for sure is to have her tested to see if she is e/e or E/e.

Besides, she's a AQHA and there are very very few silver bays in the quarter horse breed.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She can't be a true palomino because she is out of a chestnut and a bay. Neither have the gene to make a palomino. You can find purebred Arabians that look like classic palominos, but the breed doesn't have the color gene to make palominos. They are actually just chestnuts with very flaxen manes and tails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

TurnNBurn625 said:


> i want to say a dark palomino.


There is no way that she could be palomino. Neither her sire or dam carry the cream gene.

And at the OP, there are some really dark palominos. And some super golden ones that have the sooty gene that darkens their mane/tail and sometimes their points. Some palomino's even appear to be buckskins, but their DNA doesn't lie. :wink:

So just because someone says the horse doesn't "look" like what the color should be, doesn't mean that the horse isn't the said color. Does that make sense? There are some chestnuts that are so dark that appear black, but they are e/e. To the untrained eye, they are black. But DNA says otherwise.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would say sorrel with flaxen mane


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would say beautiful


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with the above poster! She is beautiful...she looks like she should be in a calendar or something


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah. DNA don't lie.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This horse is not palomino. Not possible with a bay/chestnut breeding. This horse is not a silver either.

IMO the horse is a chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

She's beautiful


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I would say she is hands down gorgeous, whatever color she is, lol!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She is stunning. Would love to see more pictures of her!


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

She is stunning!
IMO she is a chestnut with flaxen. She has no dark points so any black based color, (Bay, Buckskin, Black etc) is out (without a DNA test saying she is E/e or E/E).
I assume that by putting her mom's color at "chestnut" you think she may not be chestnut. The only way to be 100% sure is a test, as mentioned, but good quality pics of mom and dad could help.
We all know that a registry will pretty much register a horse however you want to describe it so there is a _slight_ possibility that she could be a palomino, however it seems highly unlikely.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She is far too red to be a palomino, despite the fact that it is not genetically possible anyway. I know there are dark palominos, but they are all varying shades of gold. Even the reddish ones have gold tones to them. This mare does not. However, if it really does matter that much, just pay to test her. If in the rare chance she does end up being palomino, someone somewhere else is wrong.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I say she's either flaxen chestnut or silver bay. Either way she's gorgeous and i'd love to see more pics of her!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

HLL - the mare has no indicators of being a silver bay (such as the darker legs or white eye lashes). She has all the indicators or being red based...


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Flaxen Chestnut. She looks just like a lot of Arabians I know. Some are really light (Gold N Ali and his son Fire N Ice are double registered as palomino, though genetically, they are not.. they do look it), and then the other end of the spectrum there are the Phara arabians (The distinct appearance and qualities of the Phara Arabian.) that some were so dark, they almost looked purple in person.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Flaxen chestnut for sure.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Flaxen chestnut. I've got an Arabian just like her.


----------



## BarrelChick1848 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorrel with a VERY light flaxen mane.


----------

